
Being gay is no longer a crime in Australia - thisrod
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/sexual-age-of-consent-standardised-to-age-16-by-queensland-government-20160915-grhiby.html
======
flukus
Terrible headline, it should be "Age of consent for anal sex lowered".

